# Starting a tackle shop



## krisjack (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to start a tackle shop in my parents furniture store in the Americus Ga area and would like to know what do I need to do to get started.I am thinking about maybe buying soft plastics and crank baits to get my feet wet and if all goes well do more.I am hoping to become the biggest tackle store in the area but right now I am unemployed since last April 1st getting unemployment so I dont have much money to start out with.Any and all help would be great.Till I get started I am going to use my moms business license then when I can afford to get one I will too.I do not want to do live bait just artificial lures.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 2, 2012)

Stock tackle that'll useful to the local area.
There's a 6,000 sq ft tackle shop near me that doesn't even have any 14 to 20 lb fishing line in stock.


----------



## krisjack (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah I am tired of local tackle shops in my area one store has one thing and one store has another.I want one day get every bait that I know of when I can afford to do so.I want to know what is the best sellers in local area baits and color etc.I believe green pumpkin and june bug would be good to start out with.I am in the early stages at the moment.I want to buy things in bulk to start out with but I want to one day get fishing line from 1 lbs all the way to 65 lbs braid, mono and flurocarbon line but I think I will stick with braid with the higher than 30 lbs unless there is a need for it in my area.


----------



## krazywayne (Mar 2, 2012)

try to appeal to all kinds of fishermen, I know around here it is hard to find good catfish tackle.... most places carry a small amount of that stuff. Order most of mine online


----------



## DINK MASTER (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know much about the various tackle assortment you would need, (plenty of tips from others here can help you there) but from the business aspect, most businesses fail within a year from being either underfunded or due to location. I don't know your location, but from your post it sounds like you might want to build up your bankroll a little more for inventory. It's hard to change a first impression and you don't want people to walk in and never come back due lack of merchandise. Happens more than you would think. Just one man's opinion and GOOD LUCK with it !!


----------



## krisjack (Mar 2, 2012)

I just want to know right now if anyone around here would purchase it.I am in a great location with lots of people going by.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Mar 2, 2012)

Put river2sea in there they make very good and different looking lures it will bring in a big market. They are expensive is the only downside.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you are doing it to make money, I would not try and start a tackle shop in a furniture store. Why not find something that would fit into that business model? Buy you a small inventory of candles or something that they dont carry today, that fits the model.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 2, 2012)

Seems to me that it would be hard to compete with the big box folks when it comes to lures and such. One person would prefer something completely different than the next. Looks like it would be hard to keep everybody happy. Of course 90% of my baits are live,etc.. And live baits are not that much wholesale. There is a big mark up on stuff, according to my buddy that runs one in S.C.. I get my stuff from him iffin' I am lookin' for something special, such as a reel or rod.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 2, 2012)

Wise words here....

If you want to start a tackle buisness. Become successful. And carry everything that appeals to the fisherman......

You are going to need alot of money....

Best of luck...


----------



## coltday (Mar 2, 2012)

This is no shape or form a discouragement, I have consulted and worked with many entrepreneurs. There are many people who want to make a living selling/doing what they love but honestly, it is very hard to do. One thing, you don't need just enough money to stock the first time, you need to be able to restock. That being said, you should have enough money to cover your expenses for up to 6 months at the least. Another thing, tackle has a very small mark up, so you won't be making much off selling a few packs of plastics a day. Also, it may be hard pressed to get some of the bigger manufacturers such as Zoom to sell to someone who isn't ordering a certain amount of $ each time. I'm not trying to be discouraging as hard as that might sound, I just hate to see people lose what little bit of money they have in a failed business launch. Good luck with your endeavors buddy


----------



## jrschultz2 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here are a few sites to buy wholesale stuff for it. I hope I'm being helpful. Stock everything you can right now. I'm in the same boat, but in a different area. I'm trying to open a used golf club store. All I do is anything I buy for golf, and then I buy a new set or club I keep it and then one day I'll have enough to open it.

Here are the sites....

Maul Sales

```
http://www.wholesalecentral.com/maulsa0001/store.cfm
```

That's all I have right now will have more later


----------



## Icecold (Mar 2, 2012)

FYI, Simmons Sporting Goods in Bessemer AL is a wholesaler to tackle shops http://www.simmonssportinggoods.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## rockwalker (Mar 2, 2012)

best thing I can recommend would be to carry stuff most people order on line and cant find. Buy a few and only a few custom baits and market those for the area. I bet most people down there have never seen a bull shad or similiar baits and given its a hard sale for a bait that costs that much but it only takes one guy to buy it and show it off then off the shelves they go. 

just my .02


----------



## brother hilljack (Mar 2, 2012)

Well it looks like you are close enough to Blackshear to get some business from there. I don't know anything about that lake but what ever is the hot ticket there is what you should concentrate on . You can contact me for catfishing equipment ideas/suggestions. 

Good Luck


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 2, 2012)

Today If I was going to open a tackle store?
1st thing is to see what you have in the area.
2nd thing see how many bodies of fishable water is in the area, open to public fishing. Plus you need the people that fish.
3. Go around and talk to people around the lakes see what they are using. Now dont take this wrong, I am not bad mouthing anyone. But your big time bass guys are going to have what they need and order it from Pro bass or cableas. You need to start out suppling your Live bait fisherman. Have all kinds of live bait that the area is using. Then have the tackle they need to use it. hooks,bobbers,etc. You can make money off these Items and when you can afford to get other things then get the other stuff.
Your live bait people will help you grow fast. You treat them with respect, have the things they need, Be open early and have drinks, candy, beanie weenies, chips, ice,etc. You will grow very quickly.
4th is Location. Is it in the middle of no where or in the middle of everything. Can the customers get in and out eazy, they might be pulling a boat.
5th. You are going to need to be  able to come up with working capital. Plus sit up money. Now there is grant money out there to start a small business. But it will take a long time for all the red tape. You can forget a bank loan. If you got good credit, there are suppliers out there that give 30 day terms, Or You might find some one to help you, but then you are going to have partner. Plus you need tax Id #, business lin.,You need a book keeper to make sure your money is right,taxes are paid, bills paid. After all that, make a living.
To get started you are going to at lease have money for rent, utilies, stock, Ins,etc, for at lease three months.  $30,000.00 would be my guess. That might be alittle high. Inventory , live bait tanks and boxes,Friges, $ 10,000. That would get you started.
But Becareful with suppliers, they will put things in your inventory that doesnt sell. If you have any other questions shoot me a pm. Now to let you KNOW right up front, You are talking about making most of all your money on Friday,Saturday,Sunday and holidays and from the mouths of March thur end of July 4th and some more in Sept till cold weather. July and August you will sale some but hot weather slows the bite down. But you will have your nite fisherman. In the fall alot of your fisherman will start hunting.
I was in the fishing manfucturing and selling and ran some tackle stores from 1985 to 1994. I have alot of friends that are still in it. 
if you have any questions about inventory Pm me. I will anwser it or can get you the anwser.  
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## lxbowhunter (Mar 2, 2012)

I have worked in a sporting goods store handling the purchasing.  The reason you see hunting equipment with fishing is because hunting equip. has good profit margins.  Fishing tackle has at the very best 35% markup, usually 25% on average.  The stores make their money Sept. thru January on hunting equip, and hold on and hope to pay the bills and just pray to brake even the rest of the year.  If you really want to do it, contact Henrys tackle.   By far the largest wholesaler for all sporting goods.  They have a rep. Donny that works your area, he will come by once a month and take your orders and help any way he can.  They carry EVERYTHING for fishing. Good luck


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 3, 2012)

lxbowhunter said:


> I have worked in a sporting goods store handling the purchasing.  The reason you see hunting equipment with fishing is because hunting equip. has good profit margins.  Fishing tackle has at the very best 35% markup, usually 25% on average.  The stores make their money Sept. thru January on hunting equip, and hold on and hope to pay the bills and just pray to brake even the rest of the year.  If you really want to do it, contact Henrys tackle.   By far the largest wholesaler for all sporting goods.  They have a rep. Donny that works your area, he will come by once a month and take your orders and help any way he can.  They carry EVERYTHING for fishing. Good luck



They are one of the best. Theyve been around a long time. I use to deal with guy ???? I cant remember his name. It was a few years ago. Yes I agree with you about, hunting stuff. But you know as I know It takes alot of money or good credit.  That is why when he said tackle store, I said Live bait. Terminal tackle and live bait are your best profit margins for what he is wanting to do. When you have no Money, you start out small and grow.
That is why I own my own Garage door company. I started out small and grew. I am not real big, But it pays for my Fun, Plus I am retired from the fire services.
I wish him all the Luck with his dreams. That is what this country was found on. 
Besafe
Larry


----------



## lxbowhunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> They are one of the best. Theyve been around a long time. I use to deal with guy ???? I cant remember his name. It was a few years ago. Yes I agree with you about, hunting stuff. But you know as I know It takes alot of money or good credit.  That is why when he said tackle store, I said Live bait. Terminal tackle and live bait are your best profit margins for what he is wanting to do. When you have no Money, you start out small and grow.
> That is why I own my own Garage door company. I started out small and grew. I am not real big, But it pays for my Fun, Plus I am retired from the fire services.
> I wish him all the Luck with his dreams. That is what this country was found on.
> Besafe
> Larry



You are right Larry, its tough being in business, not many people can start out loaded with inventory.  I admire anybody that is willing to stick their neck out and open a business in our economy right now.  The bad thing about opening a tackle store, if you love fishing all you can do is talk about it, because you'll be working at the store all the time, no time to fish..lol.....good luck


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2012)

As a small business owner IMO you need to go where the business takes you. Instead of wanting to stock a certain item or appeal to a certain type of fisherman follow the niche you create and stick with it. It maybe majority catfishing supplies that takes off or something else. IMO I would talk w some fisherman(different types) and find out what they need or what other stores are missing. Most importantly take the business where it wants to go and not where you want to go...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 3, 2012)

lxbowhunter said:


> You are right Larry, its tough being in business, not many people can start out loaded with inventory.  I admire anybody that is willing to stick their neck out and open a business in our economy right now.  The bad thing about opening a tackle store, if you love fishing all you can do is talk about it, because you'll be working at the store all the time, no time to fish..lol.....good luck



I remember That Guys name from Henrys Tackle. Berry, cant remember last name he was great salesman and help me out alot and others.'


----------



## crappiedex (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot of good points so far. I tried it one time like you mixed in with another business. My thinking "got the overhead paid for so its all profit". While true,  you will have thousands of dollars tied up in inventory. Return on your money will be small unless you turn a large amount of inventory. These types of business are best suited for retired people who have made there money and looking for something to pass the day.

The better option to me is to make a certain type of tackle that you enjoy. This way it passes your day, puts a little cash in your pocket and you could still do it once gainful employment picks up. Your not tied to it 7 days from dawn to dusk. You could spend thousands or you could get in at reasonable amount that fits your budget. 

Don't let me get you down though. Everybody started some where. If you want it bad enough you can do it. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## krisjack (Mar 10, 2012)

jrschultz2 said:


> Here are a few sites to buy wholesale stuff for it. I hope I'm being helpful. Stock everything you can right now. I'm in the same boat, but in a different area. I'm trying to open a used golf club store. All I do is anything I buy for golf, and then I buy a new set or club I keep it and then one day I'll have enough to open it.
> 
> Here are the sites....
> 
> ...



Thanks alot and thanks for all of the replies.It has been really helpful. We have been in business with the furniture/thrift store since November of 2010 near the Walmart in Americus.


----------



## SeeinStripes (Mar 10, 2012)

*what I've learned in the last week*

I just started our tackle shop in Acworth (doors opened on 3/8) officially.  Our initial investment in the business has been close to 15K and we aren't fully stocked with inventory.  I estimate we need an additional 10K at least to make it look like something good.  Everything everybody has said so far is very true.  Striper Soup is on a major road, only 2 mi off I-75, we have about 1,000 sq ft of showroom, so it's fairly minimal.  Our caveat is our live shad sales and boat-friendly access (you can circle the building with a big truck and boat).  The one thing we are doing against the grain is trying to make it as a striper-only store.  I've heard it from a few people to carry some bass tackle, but I think in the end we will gain some credit by holding our ground against some odds.

To answer your question, you will not make it inside a furniture store...that reminds me of the place in Sevierville that's "Guns and Quilts."  You have to show people you're serious about it and that means time and dedication.  Lots of paperwork, business license, building permits, tax exemption document, resale license, federal tax ID.  Most big distributors won't sell to you unless you have a dedicated shop (they ask for photos of the outside and inside) and the minimum order is often 2,500 without verified credit or 3 previously esatablished trade references in good standing condition.  My head is spinning from all the paperwork and I still have to have enough wits about me to go catch shad to supply the store and order product.  I think when we get going, things will be much easier, but the startup is a real booger.

You can do it, but take everything everybody said to heart and know what you're getting into!  Best of luck to both of us.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 10, 2012)

krisjack said:


> ... I dont have much money to start out with.



Years ago, Harvard Business School hosted a seminar on entrepreneurship.  The speaker at the seminar had a presentation called "10 Rules for Success in Business".

The first rule was "don't run out of cash".

The second rule was "don't run out of cash".

Nobody could recall the other eight rules, but if you obey rule #1 and rule #2, you should be OK.

I wish you the very best of luck, but your statement above tells me that the odds are against you.


----------



## krisjack (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah thats why I am going to make money with the furniture store to get items.


----------



## SeeinStripes (Jul 1, 2012)

*Tackle Shop*

Kris, how's the tackle store within a furniture store idea doing?  We are still alive and kicking here in Acworth!


----------

